# Tootsie - Before and After



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the little sweetie with the broken jaw that came into Northcentral Maltese Rescue from Chicago animal control. On the right is her "after" picture - the vet was able to save her jaw despite some initial concerns. She appears to be some sort of a mix, probably with poodle.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh the poor baby : ( that's heartbreaking (beyond words!) , but it is soooo wonderful they could help her. thank God for veterinary care and everyone who helped her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ohh my! I didn't read about her before....don't even tell me she was abused and that's how she ended up with a broken jaw. nooooo.....I don't even want to know how it happened. :huh:

But what a miracle that she's been fixed!!! :chili: At first glance I thought she was part cocker. Very cute. :wub:

I sure hope she finds the perfect home and lives happily ever after....rayer:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Wonderful doctors out there that can give a new life to ones that have "been kicked to the curve". Such a sweet one and I hope she finds a loving family...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh it makes me soooo happy to see the "after" picture!! She is so adorable...well you know how I love my poodles!  Praying for a wonderful forever home for her! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Poor baby, I know she has a much better future in store for her. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad the Doctors could fix her Jaw. I am so upset that somebody would abuse Tootsie like that.
:angry::angry:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless everyone who helped this sweetie. Hope she finds the best home! She looks like a cockapoo to me :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So, so happy that her little jaw has been fixed. :chili: Each time I see these thread where evil people have abused these little fluffs my heart just aches. Evil, evil people......they should be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

It broke my heart when I first heard about this poor girl. I'm so thankful she was "put back together again". I hope she lives a long, happy, comfortable life full of love from now on.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh she looks wonderful!! The doctors did a great job!! I sure hope she gets the best forever home she so deserves!!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

So glad she's in good hands now!! I don't even want to imagine how she got that broken jaw 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tootsie was also full of milk but no one has found any puppies,so that's a scary thought, wondering what happened to them....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor baby, i'm so glad she has a new start in life


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That before picture is just heartbreaking. That poor girl must have been in such pain and how was she even able to eat. Its horrendous that someone could do that. She deserves the most loving home in the world.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So glad to see her recovering!!


----------

